# HID problem - Not Bright enough, need help!



## bluerex (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello, I will appreciate any help you can give me with the problem I am having with my HID kit.

I have a 04 GTO and I purchased and installed a Xentec 35W HID kit for my low beams from ebay. I got the 5000K bulbs.

When I turn on the lights they are just not bright enough. The stock lights are brighter. I drove around with the kit and I couldn't see very much and were just quite unsafe to use.

So I returned for an exchange and got a different version of the ballasts this time. A slimmer black Xentec ballast. Well, the problem didn't get resolved.

I purchased another set of 5000K bulbs from a different vendor and same result.
Checked the battery and it measures 12.5V. 
Removed the DRL relay and it didn't help. 
I even tried a harness to plug the HID kit directly to the battery to try to rule out if there was something else going on electrically but it still didn't help.

Did anybody run into this problem? And if so how did you fix it?

I will appreciate some help with this problem. Thanks in advance.


Here is an image of the first pair and second pair of the ballast I got.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

If it comes with a separate ground wire you might want to check that. A friend of mine had some with separate grounds and he had the same problem. He had a metal bolt but plastic under it so it didn't get a good ground and his lights were really dim.


----------



## bluerex (Aug 15, 2010)

AlanSr said:


> If it comes with a separate ground wire you might want to check that. A friend of mine had some with separate grounds and he had the same problem. He had a metal bolt but plastic under it so it didn't get a good ground and his lights were really dim.


Thanks for the reply. These didn't come with a separate ground wire, just the two wires that go to the bulb and the two that plug into the H11 light connector.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Sure sounds like a ground problem. The accessary wiring harness should have a separate ground. The picture shows where I attached mine. My 55 watt 5000k HID system is much brighter than the OEM bulbs.


----------



## bluerex (Aug 15, 2010)

Does this separare ground wire connect directly to the ballast?


I got basically the same kit as the person with this picture:


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not familiar with your brand, I decided not to go the eBay route due to folks reporting problems and went with a DDM Tuning system. As for the Accessory Wiring Harness: it's a simple "Plug and Play"

HID Kits, BMW Aftermarket Bumpers & Lighting, DEPO - DDM Tuning










You just have to route the wires not to show or contact anything sharp.


----------



## bluerex (Aug 15, 2010)

I have installed the Relay Harness and the results didn't change. The light is still light blue and can't see very well in dark streets.

I will have to return the HID Kit and will try the DMM Tuning HID kit.

I read that there is only about a 10% difference between a 35W kit and 55W kit.

Have you compared them?


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

bluerex said:


> I have installed the Relay Harness and the results didn't change. The light is still light blue and can't see very well in dark streets.
> 
> I will have to return the HID Kit and will try the DMM Tuning HID kit.
> 
> ...


I think I may know your problem. You say they are blue. With HID the bluer it is, the dimmer it is. Bulbs are raked in temp, so a 10,000k would be bluer than a 6,000. Adversely the 6,000 would be brighter than the 10,000 MUCH BRIGHTER! I have had Hid's in all of my vehicles for years and learned the hard way with most of it. Ddm is great and has kits starting at $35. 55 watt kits are noticeably brighter, however the higher power "washes out" some of the color in the light. So a 35w 6,000k wouldn't exactly match a 55w 6,000k. Just something to think about in case you end up doing more than one set. Also I have had a few 55w kits that required their capacitor kits to stet up as they draw a higher peak surge at initial start. Not a big deal tho, it's just a plug in kit also. Not trying to steal the thread, but does anyone know what bulb will fit in our fogs? And also how to disable the day running of the highs would be helpful.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

bluerex said:


> I have a 04 GTO and I purchased and installed a Xentec 35W HID kit for my low beams from ebay. I got the 5000K bulbs.


4300k would be the whitest, however 5000k should still be bright white with just a hint of blue to the far outsides of the light patten.



Mddrummer911 said:


> Not trying to steal the thread, but does anyone know what bulb will fit in our fogs? And also how to disable the day running of the highs would be helpful.


You try the search feature?



Bmesk said:


> whats the bulb size for the gto's fog?





MJGTOWISH said:


> *
> 9040*





BRZN said:


> I used 9005 HID bulbs for the fogs in the '06 GTO.


http://www.gtoforum.com/f42/daytime-running-lights-33274/#post274089


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow....


----------



## Tishkevich (Jul 31, 2011)

Let us know if the DDM kit resolves your issue. I have a ebay kit 35W and they work just fine. I did have to drill the light covers and put silicone everywhere to seal it up.. but over all i've only had the headlights come on once with one not working, and they're a tad bit dimmer then my old 09 tsx 55w stocks, but still bright enough that I dont' need the high beams.
I'm thinking about going to the 55W kit would definitely like to know how your experience goes with a recommended brand.


----------

